#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Metroid Prime Trilogy

## Assassin

Metroid Prime Trilogy is a collection of three games for the Wii console that combines the three Metroid Prime games on one disc and reorganizes the first two versions with intuitive Wii remote commands, a widescreen design and other improvements. Each game retains the original timeline and settings, but now Metroid Prime and Metroid Prime 2: Echoes allow players to use the Wii Remote to hit the hero Samus Aran with precision. Based on the revolutionary control system that debuted in Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, these new Wii controls provide a new level of immersion and freedom to these main games. Players can access the game they want from a unified main menu that links all three adventures. With a new unlocking system, players can access prizes in the game such as music and works of art, achieving goals in all three games.

*Metroid Prime Trilogy :Trailer*

----------

